
Ask HN: App to leverage for multiple conversations? - voiper1
Not even sure the best way to ask this.<p>Goal: I have phone numbers in the USA that people have to reach them when travelling abroad.<p>I want to offer receiving SMS on that number too. I can then SMS it to them, but besides for that costing money, it may confuse them: hitting &quot;reply&quot; will go via the international carrier at large fees.<p>I can send via email, but people want push notifications...<p>Is there a way to leverage, e.g. a telegram bot or something similar?
The main issue is that I need the user to be able to respond, and that I know which person they are responding to.<p>Do I just need to make a whole app for this?
Some sort of chat&#x2F;message clone might be a good start... I&#x27;ve only made web sites before, no apps. I don&#x27;t want to waste too much time if something is already &quot;good enough&quot;.<p>Thanks!!!
======
cimmanom
What parts of this can’t you do with WhatsApp?

~~~
voiper1
1) you have to pay for the API with whatsapp. 2) whatsapp doesn't let you send
any message to users, you can only send templates 3) problematic, which is why
a simple telegram bot won't work: it will all show up as one communication,
even though I'm sending multiple different conversations to them.

